# Do I need a new Tractor??? RCV Leak



## Deeredevil12 (10 mo ago)

I have a JD 3203 that I am not speaking to nicely...getting close to breaking out a saw and cutting her!

My RCV is leaking where the control shaft (#30) projects through the RCV housing. You can see the shaft in the pic below protruding out of the position limiter to the left of the housing. The external washer (#1) between the housing and the position limiter (#2) has broken down to the point where only about 1/2 of it is still in tact. I've drained the fluid and have a new o-ring (#19) and washer on hand. I've opened the RCV and pulled apart the linkage but can't seem to remove the position limiter from the shaft which I believe is preventing me from pulling the shaft out of the housing. I believe there is a key between the limiter and the shaft...maybe this has frozen over time or is there something I'm missing that I need to do to remove the shaft from the housing???

I've tried PB blasting it a bunch of times, heated it up, pried, banged on it pretty hard, and used a clamp from the limiter to the end of the shaft to try to break it free with no luck. Am I missing some important step, or is this thing just a PIA?

Appreciate any help or suggestions, including a good replacement tractor since I have work to do and this thing isn't helping me cross any projects off of my list.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Most of the time when those are seized up and/or leaky, I end up replacing the whole piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Deeredevil12 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for replying. Are you suggesting that you replace the entire rockshaft housing? I don't know if my tractor is like others but the shaft is passing through part of the RCV housing that is cast into the rockshaft housing. It's over $1k for that part. 

I wonder if I can just cut off the limiter and shaft and replace them? I'm going to try to fabricate a heavy duty pipe clamp that will seat on the end of the shaft and around the limiter with the hope that I might be able to break it free. The pipe clamp I've been using wants to pop off when I really crank on it because of the geometry that's involved. If that doesn't work it seems like it would be worth trying to cut the limiter and shaft loose rather than buying a whole new rockshaft housing. I appreciate the help and any other advise you may have.


----------

